# Heavy 10 Apron Worm Gear



## Don T (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks in advance for the help. I have a heavy 10 and I am just starting on the apron. After tearing it down I need a worm gear for the apron. Which models are compatible with this. Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 6, 2021)

I think your only options are finding one on Ebay or adapting a commercially available part from Boston gear or Martin
-Mark


----------



## Don T (Mar 6, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I think your only options are finding one on Ebay or adapting a commercially available part from Boston gear or Martin
> -Mark


Yes I am looking at ebay but what model lathes are compatible with a heavy 10? Or will only a heavy 10 part work?


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 6, 2021)

Only a Heavy 10 part will work.  The other lathes (13", 14-1/2", 16", etc) have larger and larger worms.


----------

